# PC controls



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Gravy said:


> I'm trying to get up to speed with what the modern PC based control systems are. I'm interested in learning about hardware that can read inputs (switches) and control outputs (lights) utilizing a standard PC and some sort of peripheral equipment.
> 
> Not really what we think of as a PLC, although I suppose in it's strictest definition it would be one.
> 
> ...


You're Welcome.


----------



## Gravy (Feb 19, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> You're Welcome.


Why did you choose to capitalize welcome?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

If you are specifically trying to control lighting I would get a lighting controller. 

Many companies make them and have the ability to add daylight harvesting, photocells, timing, manual controls etc.

What is the application?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Gravy said:


> Why did you choose to capitalize welcome?


Fumbling on my iPhone.:laughing:

I was just bumping your thread up so others will see it and Hopefully comment.


----------



## Gravy (Feb 19, 2009)

BBQ said:


> What is the application?


Think of it like a game show type of system.

Users have lighted switches - maybe choice A,B,C, and D

A question is asked on a monitor.

They push a choice, an LED lights up on the button of their choice, and scores are tabulated/processed/displayed via pc. 

I can write the code but I don't know what hardware to use to get the inputs into the pc and the lights to light on the buttons.

Simple system, but needs to be cost effective. I can't buy a SLC500 to do it with. Maybe this is the wrong forum for this type of question.


----------



## Gravy (Feb 19, 2009)

I've been doing some research and some of the Arduino stuff looks like it might fit the bill. 

This is the kind of stuff I'm interested in. Any other stuff y'all are aware of?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Gravy said:


> Think of it like a game show type of system.
> 
> Users have lighted switches - maybe choice A,B,C, and D
> 
> ...


Not at all what I had in my mind. I had building / area lighting in mind. 

I used to install Omron mini PLCs, they could take a 100 lines of basic programing. They were limited to 8 digital inputs and 8 relay outputs. 

There are few guys on the forum, like jlarson and others that can likely help you out more. They do a lot of control work.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

We sometimes use Think and Do software and terminator field I/O for PC control apps.

But the application you described really doesn't really come to needing a PC control system. Typically we use PC's where we have vision system and data base requirements.

What you described (switches and lights) falls into the basic PLC category. Don't know how set you are on using a PC in the whole deal but from the sound of things you could probably do away with the PC and gust use a PLC and a HMI touch panel.


----------



## Gravy (Feb 19, 2009)

I do need the ability to bring the inputs into software. Switch position will be brought to an app that will perform other functions. I will look into your suggestion.
Thanks


----------



## Gravy (Feb 19, 2009)

One more point to consider.

Looking at approx. 500 inputs and 500 outputs. All digital.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*1000 i/o*

I doubt that you will find anything cheep with that many I/O points, check the forum on PLCS.net them guys do more in that field.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

What type of game show/question asking app needs 1,000 DI/O point? Yikes

Museum, interactive exhibits?


----------



## Gravy (Feb 19, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> What type of game show/question asking app needs 1,000 DI/O point? Yikes
> 
> Museum, interactive exhibits?


:thumbsup:. Capability to have up to 150 users at a time.

Just so no one gets too invested. I'm mostly wanting to learn about the different systems that could be used to accomplish this.

There is a real world application but for me it's a mental exercise to learn.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

How reliable does this need to be? Most things like the Arduino are essentially toys. If you want something that will hold up, you can get industrial grade I/O modules or PLCs that can be addressed via Ethernet from any kind of PC.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Gravy said:


> :thumbsup:. Capability to have up to 150 users at a time.
> 
> Just so no one gets too invested. I'm mostly wanting to learn about the different systems that could be used to accomplish this.
> 
> ...


Let me guess...you've been hired by Obamacare to fix their website!:laughing:


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

Gravy,

Look at Beagleboard Black.

Its like an arduino on steroids.

If you use Eclipse as a compiler you can program in almost anything. C++,C#, Python, Node.js, etc. etc.

You can also use UART or even Ethernet to communicate to additional boards for added I/O, so the possibilities are about endless.

And at 50 bucks- its cheap. Of coarse, you are going to have to use opto-isolators or transistors because its all 1.8 to 3.3 volts.

Another thing is you can pin mux, so most I/O can be programmed to do more then one thing. Analog, digital, P-U, P-D, comms, etc.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Gravy said:


> :thumbsup:. Capability to have up to 150 users at a time.
> 
> Just so no one gets too invested. I'm mostly wanting to learn about the different systems that could be used to accomplish this.
> 
> ...


Yeah then I might be looking at a PC system too. At least I'd be using field I/O for a job like that. I'd use 24VDC stuff too instead of 12VDC, using 24 gives you pretty much unlimited options of cool stuff to use. The 12VDC options in the industrial control world are a lot less then 24VDC.

With 1000+ points I'd definitely avoid hobby stuff like arduino.


----------



## Gravy (Feb 19, 2009)

Great information guys! Thank you. I've got some googling to do.


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

Buy a DAQ, problem solved.

http://www.ni.com/data-acquisition/


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

what you are thinking of is termed a plcc
this is a computer permanently connected to a plc.
for the purpose of monitoring and programming on the fly.
this type of system is used in more complex plc controlled or critical control environments.
for small automation control there are myriad types of hardware and configurations you can use via control by usb, parallel, serial, firewire, and scsi but in general you need to have a lot of knowledge in this field
specialty hardware can be used but you are looking at some serious expenses.
learning plc systems and programming is a valuable asset.


----------



## Gravy (Feb 19, 2009)

triden said:


> Buy a DAQ, problem solved.
> 
> http://www.ni.com/data-acquisition/


That is a unique solution. :thumbup:


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

Gravy said:


> That is a unique solution. :thumbup:


I use them all the time. If you are going to use a PC as an HMI, you cant beat the simplicity of a hardware DAQ. There are endless ways to program them and they can do everything a PLC can, and more.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Ah, Nation Instruments, nice stuff but never cheap.


----------

